

Booking.com donates $60000 to Perl development - oneandoneis2
http://news.perlfoundation.org/2014/10/bookingcom-donates-60000-to-pe.html

======
wsc981
Doesn't surprise me. Booking.com has been searching for Perl developers (or
people willing to learn Perl) for ages[0], which makes it clear that Perl is
important for the company.

At the same time, I suspect not many developers have an interest in learning
Perl or working with Perl on a day to day basis. Booking.com seems to have a
hard time finding said Perl devs.

[0]:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs?searchTerm=booking.com...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs?searchTerm=booking.com&location=)

~~~
chadscira
I thought you were exaggerating, but their listings are titled

"Software Developer - willing to learn Perl"

They really are having trouble finding perl developers.

~~~
justincormack
Best thing to do - you do not need people who already know a language, just
good people who want to learn.

~~~
pan69
> just good people who want to learn

"just", right? Booking.com must be doing a massive palm right now. Why didn't
they think of that...

------
reacweb
It seems they donate for perl 5 development. Nothing for perl 6 ?

------
zerr
C'mon booking, add one more 0 at the end :)

